# Upper Body Protection



## Dr Evil (Sep 20, 2015)

I ride ST here in upstate NY with flow, rocks, roots, climbs and descents. Also some small rock jumps and rollers. Besides the elbow and knee/shin gear I wear I'm looking for something that can give some level of protection for me pushing the envelope as I progress. Will be wearing under my jersey. What are your thoughts on the following:

1. https://www.competitivecyclist.com/...S&ti=U2VhcmNoIFJlc3VsdHM6c2V2ZW46MTo3OnNldmVu

2. https://www.competitivecyclist.com/..._4Eb5hxGUFs46HDN0kaJ0DVu_DzFGekMaAnvaEALw_wcB


----------



## Organ (Jan 30, 2004)

IMHO, these shirts aren't worth it. The protection is far too sparse and thin to make much difference. If you move up to a Troy Lee 5850 or 7855 you get decent protection but you'll sweat. A backpack can protect your spine, maybe add some padded shorts for the hips and tailbone, and that covers the big stuff (+knee/elbow of course).


----------



## Lochnes (Apr 27, 2016)

Dont buy a shirt, buy something with a zipper. It gets rather hot and sweaty under your jersey. These things are genrally a compression type design. So you can imagine the end result, impossible to get these things of over your head.
Sixsixone evo or alpinestars thingy with a zipper are ok. Dainese has something like that too. Expensive, but offers decent back and shoulder protection. https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/...uct/sixsixone-evo-armour-jacket-review-50731/

Also comes in short sleeve version, if you are only after back protection a camelbak with protector might be cheape solution

Review here :


----------



## California_Dave (May 30, 2013)

I'm in a similar boat and would be interested to hear more feedback on the newish Alpinestars long-sleeved armored shirt, and competitors like the Dainese Rhyolite 2.

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/alpinestars-evolution-jacket-long-sleeve

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/dainese-rhyolite-2-safety-jacket?ti=OjoxOjE6

My main criteria are that it actually offers some protection (although it doesn't need to be a solid-armor level -- just enough to take the edge off) and I need to be willing to wear it. For reference, I am willing to wear the chinguard on my Bell Super 2r for many more aggressive rides, even on long rides. I also wear G-Form kneepads, although I am less happy to wear these as I find they reduce circulation to my lower legs. But I recently crash-tested them and was glad to be wearing them!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Lochnes said:


> Dont buy a shirt, buy something with a zipper. It gets rather hot and sweaty under your jersey. These things are genrally a compression type design. So you can imagine the end result, impossible to get these things of over your head.
> Sixsixone evo or alpinestars thingy with a zipper are ok. Dainese has something like that too. Expensive, but offers decent back and shoulder protection. https://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/gear/...uct/sixsixone-evo-armour-jacket-review-50731/
> 
> Also comes in short sleeve version, if you are only after back protection a camelbak with protector might be cheape solution
> ...


A short sleeve version of that would be pretty nice.


----------



## Lochnes (Apr 27, 2016)

MSU Alum said:


> A short sleeve version of that would be pretty nice.


on sale, delivers to the USA i think:

661 Evo Compression Jacket - Short Sleeve 2018 | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## Fairbanks007 (Sep 5, 2009)

I picked up an Alpinestars rig similar to this a few years ago when I was getting rowdier on New England trails. Wasn't too uncomfortable under my jersey, thankfully never had the need to test the protective capabilities. Now that I live in MI, it doesn't see much use these days. Maybe on my trip to the UP...

https://www.alpinestars.com/products/cycling/protection/evolution-jacket-fa18


----------

